# want to buy a LED/LCD tv 32 inch



## doomgiver (Jan 28, 2012)

i have a budget of 20-23K

any recommendations for a LED/LCD tv in 32 inches?
buying from noida/ncr

also, some tips to follow/things to look before buying a tv?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 31, 2012)

You won't be getting a good LCD got 23k so forget about getting a LED.
You need to increase your budget and then we can suggest you.
Apart from that you can look for LCD as well as LED in Samsung.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 1, 2012)

Here:Flipkart: LG 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32LK450: Television

Some tips:
*Compare all tvs infront of your eyes! Go to a local store and then check them out!

*View the screen from different angles and see if the picture quality degrades as you move from center to right/left... 

*AND REMEMBER The content TV Stores show on their TV are amazing quality 1080p video clips in special lighting! To test TVS TAKE YOUR OWN Content on a DVD like Video clips from Movies with lush environments and based in Jungles (eg. Avatar),movies basically having LOTS of scenes in the Dark(Harry potter Priz of azkaban, Batman:The Dark Knight, Most horror movies etc.)  in full HD and Standard Definition.
The Lighting makes the White and Black color reproduction look good, even if its not, a common problem with Cheaper LCDs. So IF you can tell the shopkeeper to turn off the lights and then Compare the TVs.

*If you are not watching BluRay movies or do not have a Full HD Dish/cable connection you would not be able to watch TV with the quality shown in the stores! But for future proofing DO go for Full HD Displays! 

*The 'Dynamic Contrast Ratios' are a big marketing gimmick, *completely ignore them.*

And IF you can do extend your budget because you do not buy a television every month! Spend a little more , again, IF you can and you would not be disappointed. 
Note: IF you do decide to increase your budget then dont go for a bigger display, go for a better 32 inch one!

Best of luck for the Hunt!


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 2, 2012)

alright, i can go upto 25-27k, 25-26 is the sweet spot.

dealers are willing to give discounts.
toshiba :
32PB20 25K
32PB10
32PB2
32PB1 22K
32HV10 20K

PANASONIC:
THL32C30D 27K (i like this one, but has some useless(for me) features like Internet apps, wireless) has an ips panel,

LG:
LK311 24K
LK450 31K

SAMSUNG:
LA32D430 24K
LA32D450 28K
LA32D550 31K

well, i know that the dynamic contrast is bullcr@p.
this is the info i gathered from my net research :



> 100hz scan (see in person)
> matte screen
> contrast ratio > color saturation > color accuracy
> native resolution
> ...



and the shopkeepers i talked to are willing to run a few test images(static) and a video on the tvs to compare.

so, what should i look for?
what images to use?
how to test the quality of pictues? coz i'll be visiting different stores.

@TheLetterD
also, i dont think i'll be buying any HD content anytime soon, and i dont own a ps3, so full hd is of no use for me. will be trying for a 720p one, for mostly standard content or sometimes connecting to the computer.

hmm good thing, what you said about the lights in shop. i'll keep that in mind.

well, guys? some more input? any site which specializes in TV reviews?


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 2, 2012)

Where do you live?
Why don't you test your TVs from stores and get them from Flipkart if the shop keeper doesn't agree on selling them to you on those prices! Cuz MOST of the TVs you mentioned are available for much less there!
Eg. Toshiba 32PB20 = 21.7K
The panasonic one for 25.7K
etc. 
Well I can only assist you on what would be the correct price for a TV and some tips on how to select it! I dont know which product would be the best for that price! 
Sorry about that but you'll have to wait till some one else answers or test them your self!



doomgiver said:


> so, what should i look for?
> what images to use?
> how to test the quality of pictues? coz i'll be visiting different stores.



Well as I said before, Videos with good blacks, whites and lush environments!
You can get them easily from youtube and hollywood movies & *trailers provided in the digit DVDs*!


Some Clips from avatar
*Im not sure but I dont think you should judge tvs on static image quality*
But anyways, Wallpapers from this website: wallbase.cc and from the digit DVD (with good blacks, whites and lush environments etc.)


Note:And if you want to use the TV for gaming do check what is the response time! Other wise games would look blurred! *Im not sure* but a 4ms respons time should be the minimum!

2ms is good


Some suggestions for wallpapers: *wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1629893

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1206472

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/85023

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/625037

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/160996

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/340163

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/803967

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/164182

*wallbase.cc/wallpaper/681743 ( Beautiful! isn't she?  )


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 2, 2012)

well, i heard that there is a specific testeing pattern of black and whites and colored images used to test the clor reproduction.

will google.

im buying from noida.

that lk450 is a good price, i might go for that.

repped ya

Flipkart: Toshiba 32 Inches HD LCD 32HV10ZE: Television

how is this one?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should get a FULL HD as there will be quite a difference.And as we all know one don't buy such kind of products everyday.one is purchased after 5yrs or so.
I would suggest you to have a look at Samsung LA550 and LA580 LCDs and bargain as much as you can,you can get a much better price.As you will be buying from Delhi/Noida try Next, Vijay Sales or efuture store and tell them that what price they are offering(whatever price they offer you let it be 30k) is much high and you are getting a better price(suppose 28-29k) from other showroom(name anyone) and this way you can bargain as much as you and visit both next and vijay sales for better prices.And don't buy from ezone,jumbo as their prices are very high.

And I m suggesting you FULL HD because now almost every movie is available for download as well as in CDs in market in FULL HD resolution and there is lot of difference in HD and FULL HD resolution.
I have compared and seen many LCDs and LEDs and I found Samsung ones to be the best,I know that some companies has come up with IPS panels which lacks in Samsung but still I found Samsung to be better.
I suggest you to go and check out in your nearest stores.

550 and 580 are same,the difference is 580 has got a very good sound as it has got a sub woofer


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 2, 2012)

went to check more tv's today.
 MODEL:::FLIPKART PRICE:::STORE PRICE (croma in greater noida)
 LG :
 LK450 25k 30k (great contrast, superb blacks, even depper than the LK430, but loses out a bit on clarity, has some bleeding)
 LK430 27k 31k (excellent image quality, no bleeding when displaying overlapping transparent gray stripes)
 K322 23k 27k

 Panasonic :
 X24D 23K
 C30D 26K 26K (has fairly noticible bleeding in the gray stripes test, but good contrast, good black levels)

 Samsung:
 D403E2 23K 24/26K (bad contrast, almost horrible, maybe settings were wrong, but if that is the stock settings, im not going for it)
 D450 28K 28K

 for testing, i used:
 a large image of a synthetic starfield, with dots of varying size and intensity, with random patterns and bunching up of 'stars' in clusters
 a line of blocks going from black to white
 vertical bars going from extremely thin to thick left to right (alternating black and white)

 didnt much test color.
 i really liked the two LG's, the 450 and 430, and the panasonic C30D.
 the pic quality of the samsung was terrible, it could not display half of the starfield.

 i'll go back tomorow and run some more tests, thjis time with color.

 so, guys, are any of these TV's a steal?
 all prices from Flipkart and Croma store in Greater noida, resp.

 also, is it safe to buy from FK? i mean, will they deliver in safe and timely fashion?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 3, 2012)

Samsung 4 series is totally crap,I asked you to check out 5 series


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 5, 2012)

5 series is out of budget.

LG lk430 is available at flipkart for 26k

is their service good?
what else will they charge?


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes their service is very good, though never got a TV delivered 
No extra cost at all! Though to be on the safe side call their customer service!


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 6, 2012)

got a videocon from a local store for 21k

LCD TV

flipkart dont deliver where i live, "delhi, gurgaon, faridabad only in ncr" (i asked them : doesnt noida/ghaziabad come in ncr??? i mean, if they can deliver to a village like faridabd, whats the problem with delivering in noida?)


----------

